# Je me suis longtemps demandé...



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Je me suis longtemps demandé...si j'avais des pouvoirs de transmission de pensée.

Bon, OK, je sais, dis comme ça, c'est très con, les "pouvoirs", c'est pour les gugus en collants dans les films pour ados attardés, ces adulescents dont on nous rabats les oreilles, les adorateurs de Casimir malgré leurs quarante balais, ce genre de chose.

(Moi, quoi...
Pas faux.
Mais je sais que c'est pour de faux, je le sais.
D'habitude.)

Ou alors, c'est pour les madame Irma, les "docteurs" en retour d'affection, fortune et augmentation de la taille du pénis, ça fera cinq cent euros et trois poulets encore vivant, je prend la carte bleue, merci.

Mais ça non.
Je ne mords pas.

Alors quoi ?

Alors, plusieurs fois, au moment où, dans le flot grisâtre des qui sortent du RER pour aller bosser en faisant la gueule et en regardant leurs pieds, au moment où je lève la tête pour ne pas faire comme eux et parce que, des fois aussi, la lumière du soleil à peine levée et les nuages forment des entrelacs magnifiques au-dessus de la grande arche...
PAF !
Une femme. Un détail - une nuque, un déhanché, un port de tête, quelque chose qui ammène un sourire, la possibilité que la journée soit bonne, finalement.
Voilà.

Et, re-PAF, alors que le gloubiboulga de mon plaisir visuel m'éclate dans la tête en bulle de champagne, pile à ce moment là, elle tourne la tête.
Brusquement.
Comme frappée.
Légèrement.
Et toujours vers la gauche.

Incroyable, non ?

Bien sûr, j'ai essayé de le faire volontairement.
Comme je suis méchant, j'ai visé des types et j'ai pensé très fort : "Tête de con!" - à m'en faire péter l'os du crâne.

En vain.
Que d'alle.
Nada.

Alors quoi ?

Alors, sur mon chemin piéton du RER au boulot, pile à l'endroit où je relève la tête, sur la gauche, se trouve un magasin de ces véroteries aguichantes dont les femmes se recouvrent parfois - avec une vitrine des plus colorées et pimpantes, très attire-l'oeil...

Ca ne serait que ça ?
Je n'ai donc aucun pouvoir ? Je ne lirais jamais les pensées ? Je ne peux pas imposer les miennes ? Le monde est bien tel qu'il est ?
Vérole !

Et de me demander quel incroyable concours de circonstances à bien pu persuader Superman qu'il pouvait voler.
Doit pas être malin-malin, le type, si ?

Bref.

Et vous ?
Qu'est-ce que vous vous êtes longtemps demandé ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et vous ?
> Qu'est-ce que vous vous êtes longtemps demandé ?


Si c'était vrai qu'il y avait un monsieur dans Casimir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Et puis tu sais mon Ponk, y'a aussi un truc que je me suis pas mal demandé...

Tu te rappelles quand tu avais dit que j'étais cynique, avec ton premier pseudo, que si le monde était laid, c'était à cause des gens comme moi... 
Je me suis longtemps demandé si tu étais sérieux et sincère.
Non parce que ça m'avait fait de la peine ; beaucoup de peine.
Je ne pense pas que si le monde il est si laid, c'est en partie de ma faute à moi...

J'y ai longtemps repensé, en marchant seul au bord de la plage, mes longues boucles blondes balayées par le vent et les embruns...
Étais-tu sérieux?
Je n'ai jamais trouvé de réponse...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'y ai longtemps repensé, en marchant seul au bord de la plage, mes longues boucles blondes balayées par le vent et les embruns...



Je me suis demandée si la fille du RER de Ponk ce n'était pas toi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu te rappelles quand tu avais dit que j'étais cynique, avec ton premier pseudo, que si le monde était laid, c'était à cause des gens comme moi...


 
Non.
Me souviens pas.

T'avais dû me dire un truc qui m'avait pas plu, j'ai cherché une réplique de la mort qui tue, genre "nananère pouet pouet" mais en moins infantile.

J'vois qu'ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Toutes ces années de tourments pour si peu ?... :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2009)

Ben en fait, non... çà fait longtemps que je ne me demande plus


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> en marchant seul au bord de la plage, mes longues boucles blondes balayées par le vent et les embruns...


et tu faisais combien ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si c'était vrai qu'il y avait un monsieur dans Casimir...



oui, lui


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2009)

Moi, je me suis souvent demandé si oui ou non. Et en fait, je ne crois pas.
C'est mieux comme ça.
:rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Février 2009)

Je me suis longtemps demandé pourquoi je ne pouvais pas vivre _sous_ l'eau
Bien sûr, me direz-vous (enfin, si vous en avez envie), tu n'as pas été programmé pour ça, ton code génétique t'a rivé à la terre, avec des poumons et pas des branchies.
Oui, oui, c'est vrai ça
Mais je m'en fous
Je continue à penser que la nature a fait une erreur 
Tout petit déjà, je détestais la terre ferme et les terriens fermés
Je nageais vers le large pour oublier la terre
(ce qui foutait une trouille bleue à mes parents, mais, bon, ils ont fini par s'habituer, voyant que je revenais toujours)
J'aimais les courants de baïne 
Je les remerciais, parce que je pensais qu'ils allaient convaincre la mer de m'accueillir parmi les siens
Mais non, ça ne marchait pas, il fallait toujours que je revienne
Et pourtant, j'en ai fait des tentatives
Tiens, une fois, j'ai volontairement ralenti ma course dans une vague énorme
Non, non, pas pour faire un tube
Enfin, si, oui, un peu
Le tube, quand même, on n'en fait pas tous les jours
Mais là, c'était plutôt pour être englouti une bonne fois pour toutes
Pour devenir enfin un requin tigre
Mais non, ça a foiré
Je me suis un peu noyé 
Et je suis rentré tristement récupérer ma planche cassée sur la plage
En me demandant si le shaper allait pouvoir la réparer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> et tu faisais combien ?



T'as décidé de reprendre du service et t'es plus à jour sur les tarifs, Pimprenelle?... Tst tst tss...


----------



## Chaïtan (3 Février 2009)

Je me suis toujours demandé ce qu&#8217;était mon battement d&#8217;aile.

Quoi comment ça vous comprenez pas ??? Vous savez, cette histoire d&#8217;effet papillon ?! Le machin qui serait à l&#8217;origine de la théorie du chaos&#8230;

Un battement d&#8217;aile à l&#8217;origine d&#8217;un ouragan.

Alors je me suis toujours demandé ce qui aurait pu provoquer le chaos de ma vie actuelle. Un truc que j&#8217;aurai fait, l&#8217;air de rien, qui m&#8217;aurait mener à « ça ». Ca ne peut être qu&#8217;un acte que l&#8217;on a fait consciemment, on est bien d&#8217;accord ?! Le papillon il  a choisit de battre des ailes hu ?! Y &#8216;a bien un moment où dans sa petite tête d&#8217;insecte il se dit « tiens là je vais battre des ailes, j&#8217;en ai besoin ». Oui ?! Et là paf il provoque un Caterina. C&#8217;est con un insecte hein ?!
Bon alors, je me dis qu&#8217;à un moment j&#8217;ai bien pu me dire « tiens là je vais faire ça, j&#8217;en ai besoin »&#8230;parce que je suis bien aussi conne qu&#8217;un insecte, au moins&#8230;..
Des réponses j&#8217;en ai ; mais pas suffisamment pour que cette question ne perdure pas.

Schplotch schplotch schplotch................

Edit : Tiens c'est vrai j'ai pas mis d'exemple. Bon juste imaginons. Si ce jour là, je ne lui avait pas dit "on est perdu, faut faire demi-tour", on ne serait pas tombées dans le ravin, on n'aurait pas été obligées d'affronter la faucheuse ensemble pendant de longues minutes, on n'aurait alors pas été si proches toutes les deux, je n'aurai pas passée autant de tant avec elle, du coup je n'aurai peut-être pas fréquenté sa famille, je ne serai jamais allée chez son cousin, et je ne me serai jamais mise en ménage avec le meilleur pote du cousin, ce névrosé qui me bouffe la vie jour après jour...j'aurai continué à être zen et souriante...
Ou alors ça date de cette lettre que j'ai envoyé des années avant....avant que je ne la connaisse elle...décision qui a dictée beaucoup de mes "comportements" par la suite...qui a sûrement dictée tous mes choix...
Alors il est où ce papillon hein ?!!


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Février 2009)

Je me suis longtemps demandé si j'avais pas des supers pouvoirs. 
Pas comme un super héros, nan. C'est pas ça.
Plutôt un truc du genre "intuition", mais que je réalise après coup. Jamais conscient.

Par exemple, étant quelqu'un d'énergique et joviale (j'entends, tranquillement énergique et joviale, pas euphorique et déraisonnée), j'ai souvent remarqué, après coup donc, que cette énergie était communicative.
Là, récemment, on me l'a dit. Souvent. 
Comprenez, nouveau poste, nouvel établissement plutôt familial, nouvelle salle des profs. J'arrive du continent, pas si fraiche mais souriante.
Par des petites actions quotiennes anodines, que j'ai vu faire par bien d'autres qui m'ont inspirée ailleurs : afficher des conneries, organiser des bouffes amicales, des trucs anodins quoi... Et bien parait que j'ai changé l'ambiance de cette salle. Qui s'endormait depuis quelques années. Du coup, ça déborde ailleurs dans l'établissement et tout le monde apprécie. Je ne guette pas qui apprécie quoi et quand. On me le dit, simplement. 
Je fais des trucs qui me paraissent nécessaires, c'est tout. Moi, je vis normalement. Je fais ici les choses spontanées que je ferais ailleurs.
Pourtant, j'ai pas une seconde demandé à venir travailler ici. C'est eux qui m'ont appelé. Suite à une candidature bien plus vague laissée vaguement sur un site des mois avant.
J'ai hésité mais pas longtemps. Convaincue que j'avais des choses à faire là-bas, au large. 
 Intuition ? 
Peut-être.

 Autre truc : je discute hier avec mon collègue préféré. Celui qui rit beaucoup, qui raconte plein de conneries qui lui arrivent, celui qui fait du surf, du tennis, des voyages, celui que j'aime bien quoi. Il me parle de son service militaire. Au moment ou je lui demande où il l'a fait, je pense simultanément "Coët Quidan". Et v'là qu'il me sort la réponse, pile celle-ci. 
Intuition ? 
Peut-être.
 Un peu plus tard, je me plains auprès du même de ma sinusite qui m'endolorit tous les os de la face. Je lui demande si par hasard il ne donne pas cours là, tout de suite. Auquel cas je l'aurais bien envoyé m'acheter des médocs au port. La main dans la poche, avachi face à l'ordi, il lève ses yeux-verts-bleus-gris et me dit : "Tu veux quoi ?" Je réponds "Rinadvil". Et paf, il me sort la pillule magique de sa poche.
Autant dire qu'il sauve mon après-midi d'un naufrage annoncé, tant cette sinusite, indédite, me ravageait le cerveau.
J'aurais pu me plaindre auprès de n'importe lequel de mes collègues. C'est familial, j'vous dis. On se dit des trucs personnels sans soucis. Il a fallu que je me tourne vers celui, le seul, qui allait pouvoir m'aider.
 Intuition ?
Peut-être.

Hasards ?
Peut-être.

 Ce ne sont là que les très récents exemples de ces jours-ci. 
Je pourrais écrire tout un recueil de nouvelles à ce sujet, je crois.

Et je suis, sans nul doute, loin d'être la seule.
 
Je me demande simplement les rapports entre raison et spontanéité. Faut-il les opposer? L'impulsion, quand elle est initiée par un vague sentiment de confiance, provoque souvent de bien plus belles choses que la raison qui elle, laisse s'engouffrer le doute et parfois, l'angoisse. La raison fait renoncer.


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Février 2009)

Je me suis longtemps demandé comment elles savaient que je ne savais pas dire non.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Février 2009)

Je me suis longtemps demandé... merde, quoi déjà ? .......  rha, pitain d'alzheimer


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2009)

Tu t'es longtemps demandé pkoi t'as acheté une Merc tjrs en panne ?


----------



## Lamégère (4 Février 2009)

Je me suis longtemps demandé pourquoi les enfants pleuraient en me voyant et les chiens hurlaient à la mort...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu t'es longtemps demandé pkoi t'as acheté une Merc tjrs en panne ?



Nan pas une merco (pouarkk !), juste cette bouze de la marque du pays du soleil levant, sois disant la plus fiable au monde !!!   :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2009)

Je ne me suis jamais demandée, stricto sensu, quoique ce soit parce qu'en fin de compte je n'ai pas à me demander quoi que ce soit vu que, si je me le demande, c'est que je n'ai pas et n'aurai jamais la réponse.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si c'était vrai qu'il y avait un monsieur dans Casimir...



Et dans Tatayet?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et dans Tatayet?


Tatayet, l'inventeur du FF.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Je me suis longtemps demandé si en sautant un pavé sur deux, ça changerai le monde.
Mon croissant à la main, j'ai essayé plusieurs fois. Imprimant une rythmique salvatrice à mes espérances somme toute indispensables.

Les semelles se faisant lampe à huile, j'ai continué tard.
Ultimatum à deux sous, pour un devoir maison, une amoureuse, le décès, les choix d'une vie de gosse et ses malabar© roses ou verts, ou la réussite d'une audition.
Sans génie bleu ou tapis volant, les pavés de la Bruyère n'ont cessé de me faire espérer. 

Puis, Quadi s'est ramené. Lorsque sous le soleil, je plissais les yeux, il apparaissait, c'était tout comme un aigle, avec des grandes ailes dessinées par mes cils.
Il me disait de courir vite et de les sauter deux par deux, les pavés. 
On s'est bien amusé. On courait dans la ville et on s'inventait des histoires. 

Un jour, alors que je rentrais de Bill & Bull (le magasin à sachet de bonbons très bons), Quadi m'a fait comprendre que ça marcherai plus. Il partit avec le soleil, sifflant dans mes oreilles les nouvelles règles. Désormais, il faudrait les sauter trois par trois. 


C'était plus dur. C'est toujours aussi dur.

Je me suis longtemps demandé si Quadi était pas un imposteur.
Un sur deux, ça suffit bien à te faire comprendre que tu l'as dans le luc.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et dans Tatayet?



Juste un brin...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tatayet, l'inventeur du FF.



'faut toujours que tu salisse tout!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'faut toujours que tu salisse tout!


Au contraire, ce n'est qu'une question d'hygiène tout ça.


----------



## Craquounette (4 Février 2009)

Gamine, je me suis toujours demandé ce que devenait le béton dans les camions-bétonnière, la nuit, quand celui-ci s'arrête, que la bétonnière ne tourne plus... 

Puis, j'ai passé à des questions _différentes_...

Pourquoi le "packaging" est tellement important et l'emporte pratiquement tout le temps ? Qu'entre deux _produits_ de qualité équivalente, le plus joliment emballé l'emporte, là, je peux comprendre. Mais quand, après avoir testé les différents _articles_, l'un correspond à vos attentes vos envies mais n'a peut-être pas les mêmes arguments de vente que le premier, pourquoi l'emballage rafle toujours la mise ?

Je crois que je préfère encore m'interroger sur la bétonnière...


----------



## Bassman (5 Février 2009)

Je me suis souvent demandé si j'avais le super pouvoir de revenir en arrière, qu'en aurais-je fais ?

Aurais-je vraiment réussi à ne pas refaire les mêmes erreurs ? Aurais-je pu empêcher de perdre ces choses que je n'ai pas souhaité perdre ?

Toutes ces questions sont idiotes puisque je n'ai pas ce pouvoir, et que je sais qu'il n'est pas possible de l'avoir. Et pourtant, rien, mais alors rien du tout ne m'empêche d'y repenser, souvent. Voir constamment.

Et si j'avais été moins con. Et si j'avais été plus clairvoyant. Et si je l'avais retenu. Et si je n'avais écouté que mon coeur et que je l'avais enlevée comme je rêvais de le faire et comme je lui avais promis. Et si j'avais été moins passif et que j'étais allé la retrouver.

Et si&#8230;

Et si ces rêves n'étaient pas au final des cauchemars puisque le réveil est douloureux.


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

Enfoiré de Ponk ! Là tu nous poses une question où il faut réfléchir avant de répondre  
Je planche un peu et je reviens !


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

Je me suis longtemps demandé si l'ère du Verseau allait amener tout les changements qu'elle nous promet, si j'allais pouvoir constater voire participer à certains de ces changements, à ces évolutions ....

La mort nous guette, elle est juste là et nous surveille, prête à nous toucher ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2009)

Moi, je me suis longtemps demandé qu'est-ce qui bouge le cul des andalouses...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Je me suis longtemps demandé si l'ère du Verseau allait amener tout les changements qu'elle nous promet, si j'allais pouvoir constater voire participer à certains de ces changements, à ces évolutions ....
> 
> La mort nous guette, elle est juste là et nous surveille, prête à nous toucher ...


 
Et non.
L'ère du Verseau, c'est du pipeau !

Moi, je me suis longtemps demandé comment on pouvait accorder le plus petit semblant de crédibilité à l'astrologie.
Je me le demande encore.
Mais, je dis ça, c'est en passant, ça doit être mon côté natif du lion qui cherche les crosses qui me pousse à dire ça juste pour se fritter...
Hé hé hé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais, je dis ça, c'est en passant, ça doit être mon côté natif du lion qui cherche les crosses qui me pousse à dire ça juste pour se fritter...
> Hé hé hé.



Peux-tu le refaire avec la crinière qui ondule façon pub pour shampooing :love: ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2009)

Je me suis longtemps demandé si Dieu existe et pour ça j'ai beaucoup beaucoup lu sur la question.
Aujourd'hui je n'ai pas de réponse, mais si il existe, je l'emmerde du plus profond de mon être.


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2009)

Moi c'est plutôt ceux qui prétendent détenir sa parole que j'emmerde 
Parce que lui, finalement, on ne sait pas trop ce qu'il pense ni ce qu'il désire



(quoiqu'en tant que tout puissant, il pourrait se manifester un peu, sans blague)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je me suis longtemps demandé si Dieu existe et pour ça j'ai beaucoup beaucoup lu sur la question.
> Aujourd'hui je n'ai pas de réponse, mais si il existe, je l'emmerde du plus profond de mon être.


Plaît-il ? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2009)

Sorti de ta piscine ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Plaît-il ? :mouais:



Pas toi.:love: 
L'Autre. L'Imposteur


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Février 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Moi c'est plutôt ceux qui prétendent détenir sa parole que j'emmerde
> Parce que lui, finalement, on ne sait pas trop ce qu'il pense ni ce qu'il *désire*
> 
> 
> ...



Comment ça, Dieu, désirer quelque chose ?
Qu'il n'a pas ?

Sache, Mécréant, que Dieu
A tout 
Qu'il est plénitude d'être.

C'est nous, créature finies, nous qui sommes infectées par le manque d'être
Qui avons des désirs
Insatiables
Qui nous conduirons au néant
Loin des rivages de sa mansuétude
Loin des rives de son pardon

C'est nous, petits hommes, qui devront expier toutes les fautes
Que nous n'avons pas commises

Enfin, si, quelques unes
Deux, trois, comme ça
Par distraction
Des petits génocides à peine visibles
Pour jouer

Mais Dieu connaît notre espièglerie
Il nous a créé comme ça
Pour rire


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Comment ça, Dieu, désirer quelque chose ?
> .../...
> Il nous a créé comme ça
> Pour rire



Donc au moins il désire rire (ce qui est somme toute logique puisqu"il nous a créé à son image, parait-il, et que rire est le propre de l'homme)

Sauf qu'à considérer le monde passé - du moins les derniers 200.000 ans, présent, et à venir, je me suis longtemps demandé et me demande encore* s'il ne s'est pas un peu raté quelque part.

Passke franchement, yapa d'quoi rire.


*z'avez vu le retour au sujet de la mort qui tue ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bla
> bla
> blabla




T'es bien sûr que t'as aucun lien avec Pascalformac? :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'es bien sûr que t'as aucun lien avec Pascalformac? :mouais:



Nan, CS est parfois drôle...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Nan, CS est parfois drôle...



C'est parce que nous ne sommes pas nombreux à comprendre ce qu'il dit


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2009)

_Tu crois qu'ils fricotent ???¿¿ :affraid:_


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Nan, CS est parfois drôle...



Ah ??

Faut dire quand... ça intéresse du monde... enfin quand je dis intéresse... j'me comprends...


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Je me suis longtemps demandé ...

Pourquoi faut il faire des enfants, hormis pour en faire des imposables, quand on voit la vitesse à laquelle notre societé va dans le mur 

Solution ?


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Solution ?



Réponse à la fin de ce petit florilège :

[YOUTUBE]csE70YXJFuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Là, je me demande si ça va durer.


----------



## da capo (9 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, je me demande si ça va durer.



si, si.


----------

